

75 CSS3 Monochrome Icon Set - kushsolitary
http://forrst.com/posts/CSS3_Monochrome_Icon_Set-JMu

======
xxqs
<http://thenounproject.com/> offers much more and with a CC license

~~~
kushsolitary
They are made in SVG. My icons are made in HTML/CSS3. See the difference?

~~~
xxqs
nope :)

I mean, what's the benefit of having your graphics in CSS? It's supposed to be
defining your page styling, not the content

~~~
kushsolitary
Graphics in CSS would reduce the extra HTTP requests and the use of images,
thus improving the site's loading time. SVG is also slower than CSS3 :)

~~~
xxqs
but then you cut off all incompatible browsers, which are many.

besides, lightweight servers like ngix or lighttpd are quite efficient in
delivering small files

~~~
kushsolitary
For older browsers, we can use a conditional tag and replace those icons with
images. These would surely be useful when CSS3 gets supported globally.

These can be useful for some in one way and for some in other way. I like to
play with CSS3 so I created them.

